# Word of the Day... Capitulate



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

Capitulate: cease to resist an opponent or an unwelcome demand; surrender.
"_the patriots had to capitulate to the enemy forces_"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

I will never capitulate to any bully.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Rather than compromise (which is much more desirable of course)
there may be some times or issues,  in a marriage or a long friendship,
that one either needs to, or makes the decision to,
concede, or capitulate.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

(^^^ Not too often, hopefully!  )


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

Good Sunday morning to you, Kaila!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Example of above:
_Okay, I do not capitulate on all decisions over the kitchen,
But I will concede to you, total control of what goes into...that One Drawer, right there!
  _


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Example of above:
> _Okay, I do not capitulate on all decisions over the kitchen,
> But I will concede to you, total control of what goes into...that One Drawer, right there!
> _


The good ole junk drawer!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

Fine choice, @Aunt Marg 
I'll remember that if ever need-be.   

And thanks for that kind greeting above, this morning!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Fine choice, @Aunt Marg
> I'll remember that if ever need-be.
> 
> And thanks for that kind greeting above, this morning!


Junk drawer in our house is full, but I will not capitulate and clean it out.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2021)

No one but a bully, would insist you do *that* job, AuntMarg!!


It's too huge and terrible a task, for you to capitulate on _that_ issue!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 4, 2021)

Kaila said:


> No one but a bully, would insist you do *that* job, AuntMarg!!
> 
> 
> It's too huge and terrible a task, for you to capitulate on _that_ issue!


Love your support, Kaila!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2021)

My wife wants me to clean out my shed, but I capitulate, boy do I capitulate:


----------

